# Rechteck zu lachendem Mund umformen



## localex (28. Oktober 2007)

Ich kann mich verbiegen wie ich will ... ... ich bekomme den Bogen nicht raus ...

Hallo zusammen!

Achso, zum Bogen: 

Ich habe im Photoshop ein abgerundetes Rechteck erstellt, mit dem Werkzeug-Tool. 

Ich möchte dies zu einem lachenden Mund formen, biegen (daher der Bogen). 

Könnt ihr mir bitte helfen, vielen Dank!


----------



## Leola13 (29. Oktober 2007)

Hai,

warum willst du den Weg Rechteck => Verbiegen gehen ?
Nimm besser gleich das Pfadtool und erstelle deinen Mund.

Ciao Stefna


----------



## Leola13 (29. Oktober 2007)

Hai,

Antwort auf PN, damit alle etwas davon haben.

Schau dir mal diesen Link an. Eine Frage / Antwort im  Forum hier.

Es gibt auch ein schönes, einfaches Tut zu Pfaden, das habe ich aber nur zu Hause und nicht hier auf der Arbeit. Ich werde es nachher posten.

PS : Ich mag das Pfadtool nicht, weil ich damit nicht klarkomme.  Im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen, die es ganz einfach finden.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## localex (30. Oktober 2007)

Leola13 hat gesagt.:


> Hai,
> 
> Antwort auf PN, damit alle etwas davon haben.
> 
> ...



Ich denke, das ich das Pfadtool auch nicht mögen werde, weil ich damit auch nicht klarkommen werde ;-)

Vielen Dank in der Zwischenzeit für weitere Tipps!


----------



## Ex1tus (30. Oktober 2007)

localex hat gesagt.:


> Ich denke, das ich das Pfadtool auch nicht mögen werde, weil ich damit auch nicht klarkommen werde ;-)
> 
> Vielen Dank in der Zwischenzeit für weitere Tipps!



Sag das doch nicht. Die meisten brauchen nur ein bisschen Einarbeitungszeit und dann zaubern sie mit dem Pfadtool die schönsten Dinge. Probier doch mal ein paar Sachen aus und sag nicht schon von Anfang an das du nicht damit klarkommen wirst. (Ich komm auch nicht wirklich damit klar^^.


----------



## localex (30. Oktober 2007)

Danke für eure zahlreichen Tipps!

Ich habe es vielleicht nicht deutlich erklärt.

Ich hätte gerne, dass das abgerundete Rechteck gebogen ist, aber nicht so stark wie ein U. So dass es eben wie ein lachender Mund aussieht (Ober- und Unterlippen will ich damit nicht darstellen).

Schönen Tag!


----------



## Alexander Groß (30. Oktober 2007)

Ebene mit dem Rechteck aktivieren

--> Bearbeiten
---> Pfad transformieren
----> Verkrümmen

Nun erscheint ganz oben in der Leiste eine neue Auswahlmöglichkeit "Verkrümmen"

Voreingestellt ist dort "Eigene" diese änderst du in "Bogen" ab
Als Wert bei "Biegung" gibst du -(minus) 50 ein.

Fertig ist dein Mund 


Du kannst natürlich auch andere Werte eingeben.



Alex


----------

